# #1 Crushed Coral vs Fine Sand for Malawi Substrate



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

What would make a better substrate for African Cichlids, crushed coral or fine sand (not sure which type) and why? I am thinking of using one of them for my tank build:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=229423&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I've had both and prefer the sand. Fish sift through the sand and it's easier to keep clean.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Some people think that coral might be abrasive on the fish's mouths. Although others like coral because it helps to sustain hardness and pH. I like fine sand because the fish love to play with it, excavating, and blowing the sand out of their mouths and gills when they feed on the bottom or dig out hiding places. Fine sand is probably more similar to the natural rift lake substrate as well, and debris doesn't penetrate far into fine sand. Pool filter sand is also pretty popular among many here, and is better washed than most other sand.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

What kind of sand do you recommend? which one is easier to keep clean and to clean?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pool filter sand. The grain is larger so it cleans easier.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Pool filter sand. The grain is larger so it cleans easier.


Where does one get pool sand?


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

you can get Pool Filter Sand (PFS) at the local Pool Supply store....I'm also making the switch to PFS from my gravel substrate. I would add some Crush Coral as a bottom layer to buffer the pH only a light layer and then put the sand on top 2 inches or less of depth. Post some pics!


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

Leslie's Pool Supply. $10 for 50 pound bag of pool filter sand.

When I opened the bag I was not happy with the color - it looked kind of grey. But once I put it in the water, under the fluorescent lighting, the sand is light in color and very attractive IMO.

Also, while pool filter sand may be cleaner than other sands, you still need to wash it thoroughly. I washed mine for at least one hour and I still had some initial cloudiness.


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

When you go to Leslie's, make sure and specify silica sand, or else they might try to sell you the zeolite.... I am not sure if that stuff is safe or appropriate for aquarium use.

Also you might want to call first and make sure they have it in stock -- I had to go to two different Leslie's to find it.

I believe Leslie's is a nation-wide chain.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks I just picked up 6 bags from there of this really white sand. Is so much cheaper then sand sold at a petstore.. I will post some pictures soon. What about putting aragonite ( the particle size is really fine) instead of cc then pool filter sand on top? I do have a concrete backdrop would that buffer the water?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You might want to avoid any fine particles. Also sand in layers invariably mixes with cichlids digging habits.

I would not worry about having aragonite for the buffering. I'd had it for 6 years and no impact on my pH.

If you want to increase your pH look to baking soda as described in the Library under Water Chemistry.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Agridion said:


> What about putting aragonite ( the particle size is really fine) instead of cc then pool filter sand on top?


Best to stick to one type of substrate because the fish will mix it up, guaranteed. :lol:



Agridion said:


> I do have a concrete backdrop would that buffer the water?


Yes it will, more-so than the CC substrate.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

LMAO- *DJRansome* posted just before I typed that out! 
+1 to everything he said...LOL!


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok so ill take back one of the two bags of aragonite. They are close to the same color as the sand so I wouldn't be too worried about them mixing. So since I have concrete will that be enough to buffer the water? I really don't want to add baking soda for the water if I don't have to. I have pretty hard basic water to begin with. I'm all about designing out extra maintenance tasks if I can. So many questions. Lol. :wink:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the pH and GH of your tap water? If it is already hard then no need for baking soda or aragonite.

Why would you want the fine particles of the aragonite you purchased? Defeats the purpose of having the larger grain PFS. If you want to keep it, just go all aragonite then and clean the sand accordingly.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Last time I checked it was around 8.2 and around 160 hardness. I took back the aragonite. Just PFS for me. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll keep you paosted when I get it set up. Won't be for a little while still.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

what kind of fish are you planning on keeping?


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Picture is from my tank build without the sand in yet.








The white PVC you see on top is my spray bar and it isn't installed yet.

For fish I was thinking peacocks, some labs, a few julies, calvas but I really haven't decided yet. Any suggestions? I would like some fish that are cave dwellers and some that are open water.

Here is what the back side looks like.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

nice so far...what kind of filtration for this guy lol?...dude wish I had the space for this 200G


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Cichfish said:


> nice so far...what kind of filtration for this guy lol?...dude wish I had the space for this 200G


40 gallon sump with two 1.5 inch tank returns entering both ends of the 40 gallon breeder, bi-directional flow through two 4 inch Poret 20 PPI foam pads being returned by two Rio 17 HF pumps. In the tank I will also have two moralist magnum 6s to circulate the water, move waste off the sand and most importantly to remove waste within the caves. The sump will have an overflow which drains to the sewer so I can run the level higher in the sump. I will also have a slow trickle fill from the water lines that I piped over to the tank to keep the sump level high and to minimize the hassle of water changes. I might also throw some bio-bale in the sump as well. Not to sure so we'll see. I was also thinking of planting my sump and throwing in some shrimp.


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

> The sump will have an overflow which drains to the sewer so I can run the level higher in the sump.


Just be careful with this as if you have a direct tie into the sewer line and the main line gets clogged and backs up to your house/appt or nearby bathroom it will backfill the lowest connected item which may or may not be your sump. .


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

gilberbt said:


> > The sump will have an overflow which drains to the sewer so I can run the level higher in the sump.
> 
> 
> Just be careful with this as if you have a direct tie into the sewer line and the main line gets clogged and backs up to your house/appt or nearby bathroom it will backfill the lowest connected item which may or may not be your sump. .


Oh gosh that would SUCK!!! I'll have to keep my fingers crossed. Maybe I'll throw a check value in the drain line as a first defense. Thanks because I never would have thought of that.


----------

